# Rabbit



## tequiladrum (Jun 18, 2011)

Anyone out there ever smoked rabbit? I've got 2 that I'm going to smoke tomorrow just wondering if they are any different than chicken

Thanks

Tequila!


----------



## eman (Jun 18, 2011)

Rabbit is very lean . make sure and keep it moist . marinade it overnight first.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 19, 2011)

Don't forget the Q-view!


----------



## alaskanbear (Jun 19, 2011)

Here in Alaska, I have smoked snowshoe hares with great success.  They tend to be a dry meat with some toughness, so I marinate mine in 1 cup buttermilk, 1 tsp salt, 1/4 tsp cinnamon, 1/4 tsp fresh ground nutmeg, 1/2 tsp rosemary, 1 crushed clove fresh garlic, and a pinch of black pepper.

Vacuum seal, refrigerate over night.  Open bag, pour out mixture wipe 'partially' dry with paper towel. baste with bacon fat and slow smoke.. It really is a delight for the taste buds.

Rich


----------



## rbranstner (Jun 19, 2011)

As mentioned above  most wild meat is very lean so  it wants to  dry out. Using a marinade or brine, injection or wrapping in bacon are some of the ways you can help retain moisture.


----------



## loosechangedru (Jun 19, 2011)

AlaskanBear said:


> Here in Alaska, I have smoked snowshoe hares with great success.  They tend to be a dry meat with some toughness, so I marinate mine in 1 cup buttermilk, 1 tsp salt, 1/4 tsp cinnamon, 1/4 tsp fresh ground nutmeg, 1/2 tsp rosemary, 1 crushed clove fresh garlic, and a pinch of black pepper.
> 
> Vacuum seal, refrigerate over night.  Open bag, pour out mixture wipe 'partially' dry with paper towel. baste with bacon fat and slow smoke.. It really is a delight for the taste buds.
> 
> Rich




I sure would love to see a qview of THAT!


----------



## alaskanbear (Jun 20, 2011)

Next time I do one, I will gladly Q-View it for ye'all.. I never take wild rabbits in a month withour an "R" in it..  But I do have one or two vacuumed sealed in the freezer I believe.  King Salmon starting to run right now, so priorities are on the fish for next two months..

Rich


----------



## venture (Jun 20, 2011)

Here is one from an experienced member:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/73071/bacon-wrapped-rabbit

Lots more available with the search tool.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## bryan pickup (Jul 23, 2011)

Hiyu eman,

My name is Bryan & I live in the north-central highlands in Victoria, southern Australia.We kinda have a PLAGUE of bunnies in our district!

I LUV eating these rodents curried, but have never smoked them....I realise that they are a dry game meat & need to be larded; I have cooked Kangaroo

in a stew, using plums to flavour & tenderise the meat, so I guess that these ingredients may be helpful in tenderising & giving moisture to rabbit..

Maybe we can talk again,

Bryan


----------



## eman (Jul 23, 2011)

Rabbit takes well to stewing . Yummm. Might try smoking for a few hours and then doing what we call a sauce piquant.

 Smothered down w/ onions, peppers and celery w/ just enough water to keep it from sticking.

 Once the rabbit is  getting cooked start adding water and simmer till you have a tender rabbit and a  nice gravy w/ the meat.


----------

